# Galveston Tournament is a GO



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Not ideal but not bad enough to cancel based on forecast. Hopefully it will get a little better closer we get but for now no change in tournament.


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Any tournament results? Did it canx due to sea conditions?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nope, didn't cancel. Unfortunately, we have to make weather decisions by noon on Wed. due to commitments involved with using tournament locations etc. At that time, the forecast was for the wind to lay under 8 knots during the day and seas to go under 2 foot by mid-day. That was still the weather forecast holding through Thursday. Friday, the weather forecast was not as great but the prediction was still 2 foot and no whitecaps by noon. The forecast held through the day on Saturday for most forecasters. Unfortunately, the weather man got it wrong. Impact weather was the only one that was spot on.

It was a bit bumpy but by no means not 'doable'. We ran thirty plus miles - no fish. One boat jumped a fish but none were caught. Sight locating tarpon was out of the question unless you were right on them.

Oh well... that's the down side of tournament fishing.


----------



## reganr (Aug 3, 2015)

Scott,

Are you planning to fish out Louisiana anytime this season, would love to get a closer look at that Winter in person.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

reganr said:


> Scott,
> 
> Are you planning to fish out Louisiana anytime this season, would love to get a closer look at that Winter in person.


Not planning on it.... send me an email at [email protected] - thanks.


----------



## reganr (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Scott,

Maybe looking for something a little more kid friendly in the near future. I'll touch base with you when I have time (Short week due to Cypress Cove Tarpon Shootout in Venice this week). Also, could you please activate me on Project Tarpon, I signed up last week.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

reganr said:


> Thanks Scott,
> 
> Maybe looking for something a little more kid friendly in the near future. I'll touch base with you when I have time (Short week due to Cypress Cove Tarpon Shootout in Venice this week). Also, could you please activate me on Project Tarpon, I signed up last week.


Done... things were crazy for me over here last week and again this week.

Email when you get a chance and let's talk.

Thanks.


----------

